# Suche Schütz mit 10 Kontakten



## MeisterLampe81 (9 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Hilfsschütz mit 10 Kontakten (5Ö/5S, AC und DC schaltend, Spule 230V AC). Momentan sind in der Anlage "Schiele HL 55E" verbaut, die es aber leider nicht mehr gibt. Aus Eins mach Zwei geht leider auf Grund von Platzproblemen auch nicht :sad:. 

Und ganz wichtig, die Dinger müssen "wie richtige Schütze" einen Anker haben, der frontal anzieht und nicht seitlich..

Also, wenn jemand eine Idee hat oder weiß wo ich sowas her bekomme, dann bitte raus mit der Sprache. Mein Großhändler und einige andere Partner konnten mir leider nicht helfen...


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## thomass5 (9 September 2011)

Siemens Hilfsschütz 55E 3th4355-0al2 eventuell?
https://eb.automation.siemens.com/D...<caller>Mall</caller></pdf_generator_control>
Thomas


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (10 September 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

vielen dank!! Das ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Schon komisch, das das der Großhändler nicht kannte.. Vielen dank!!


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

